# The Origin Big O 2019. A combo of PS4, Xbox One, Nintendo Switch and RTX Titan Gaming PC in one box.



## P4-630 (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 21, 2019)

ADHD to the maximum.  lol


----------



## Wavetrex (Jul 21, 2019)

When you already have everything and your bank account is still overflowing in GameCache...


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 21, 2019)

does all the system in one custom-built chassis shares the same loop? owo


----------



## XL-R8R (Jul 21, 2019)

Props where its due; this thing looks pretty sweet lol








Edit: I cant find a better image - but, here are the specs:


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 21, 2019)

What about my android smartphone? No docking option for a Samsung Galaxy with DeX?


----------



## erocker (Jul 21, 2019)

If I didn't care about spending money, yeah I'd get one.


----------



## XL-R8R (Jul 21, 2019)

erocker said:


> If I didn't care about spending money, yeah I'd get one.


100% this.    

I didnt see how much this literal beast costs... but with a spec like that, it wont be cheap.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 21, 2019)

The best thing about this machine is that it has old console hardware, essentially. PS4 and X1 are already in their last period before EOL.

In five years you can do all of that on an emulator... matter of fact, given the lack of exclusives, you could almost just stick to the game PC entirely 

But then again this was never designed for conscious people


----------



## totalfreq (Jul 21, 2019)

Considering the last Origin O (circa 2010) was around $17,000...i'd guess this isnt going to be worth the money.

But anyone know if this is running emulators or how its running the OSs. Id be interested in upgrading my box to do this....


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 21, 2019)

totalfreq said:


> Considering the last Origin O (circa 2010) was around $17,000...i'd guess this isnt going to be worth the money.
> 
> But anyone know if this is running emulators or how its running the OSs. Id be interested in upgrading my box to do this....



not to mention this will be outdated within a year, since ps5 and xbox two are scheduled for next year lol... sad.



Tsukiyomi91 said:


> does all the system in one custom-built chassis shares the same loop? owo



yep you can tell it does if you just zoom in the picture.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 21, 2019)

totalfreq said:


> But anyone know if this is running emulators or how its running the OSs. Id be interested in upgrading my box to do this....


No emulators are used. Those are the mainboards from the consoles in the photo below.

















						PlayStation 4 Pro Teardown
					

The world of video game platforms has been...




					www.ifixit.com


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 21, 2019)

Did they really put consoles on liquid? Are they overclocking them? lol


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jul 21, 2019)

I didn’t see or hear about a BluRay drive? I know we’re mostly digital now, but I guess you’re SOL if your buddy brings over a game disc?


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 21, 2019)

At least the PC specs exceed the recommended system requirements for running Remedy's Control soon to release on August 27th.









						Control's recommended PC requirements are downright scary
					

Even if the spooky, supernatural atmosphere of Remedy's Control doesn't spook you, the game's recommended requirements will.




					techreport.com
				






Darmok N Jalad said:


> I didn’t see or hear about a BluRay drive? I know we’re mostly digital now, but I guess you’re SOL if your buddy brings over a game disc?


Just a dock on the front for the Switch, and a HDMI changer for the console's video out.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Next.

PC Emulation ftw- 1 cpu- 1 gpu, infinite possibilities


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 22, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Next.
> 
> PC Emulation ftw- 1 cpu- 1 gpu, infinite possibilities



because ps4 and xbox one emulators are up and running??? I don't understand your comment or how it applies to threads topic at all... ps3 emulators can't even hit 60 fps in barely any games yet... and that system is old as crap.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jul 22, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> because ps4 and xbox one emulators are up and running??? I don't understand your comment or how it applies to threads topic at all... ps3 emulators can't even hit 60 fps in barely any games yet... and that system is old as crap.


I'd have to think that PS3 and 360 emulators have a rougher go since there is a big architecture difference. I'm actually surprised MS was able to make as many titles BC as they have, especially since they have to emulate 3.2GHz PPC on 2.x GHz low power x86 Jaguar.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 22, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> because ps4 and xbox one emulators are up and running??? I don't understand your comment or how it applies to threads topic at all... ps3 emulators can't even hit 60 fps in barely any games yet... and that system is old as crap.



The PS4 and Xbox 1 emulators are essentially not needed. How many games are you really missing, two handful? And that is with both these consoles nearing the end of the lifecycle. This was the saddest gen for exclusivity ever.

And in terms of performance, these are straight ports in many ways. They only talk to different APIs but run on similar hardware.


----------



## ratirt (Jul 22, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> because ps4 and xbox one emulators are up and running??? I don't understand your comment or how it applies to threads topic at all... ps3 emulators can't even hit 60 fps in barely any games yet... and that system is old as crap.


I wouldn't be so sure. Actually I don't remember exactly the 60FPS but I think I could managed to get the 60 with PS3 Emu. At least I remember this that way although I might be wrong. At some point I will have to check it. All games on PS3 originally run 30FPS but emulators are slightly different.


----------



## racer243l (Jul 22, 2019)

Xbox is unnecessary since most games are now on PC anyway.
PS4 has Uncharted and Gran Turismo...

Yeah PC for me


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2019)

The couple of comments here on PS4 "lack of exclusives" I solely disagree here, the wide range of PS4 exclusives is what killed the Xbone market alone.
If you have dedicated gaming PC then the Xbox would be pointless purchase(with exception if you're Halo fan but now that seems to have changed?) but I would consider purchasing Sony or Nintendo console as they will always have wide range of exclusives as their market targets wider range of audience.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 22, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> The couple of comments here on PS4 "lack of exclusives" I solely disagree here, the wide range of PS4 exclusives is what killed the Xbone market alone.
> If you have dedicated gaming PC then the Xbox would be pointless purchase(with exception if you're Halo fan but now that seems to have changed?) but I would consider purchasing Sony or Nintendo console as they will always have wide range of exclusives as their market targets wider range of audience.



Depends what you're looking for. If you're looking for import-type games then yes, but the real system seller exclusives for the PS4 are pretty rare. The endless amounts of Asian shovelware are not new for PS4 and they also don't 'kill Xbox'. That killing only happened due to a very small selection of games, and rather late in the lifecycle too. Compared to PS2 or PS3, the PS4 was/is horrible.

And it gets worse actually, because stores like Windows and EGS are starting to offer console exclusives, and I consider it likely even Sony will start offering some of their exclusives towards the PC platform. The barrier of entry is super low and there is money to be made. Sony has almost nothing to lose by releasing their first party exclusives on PC when the PS4 has gone EOL.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Depends what you're looking for. If you're looking for import-type games then yes, but the real system seller exclusives for the PS4 are pretty rare. The endless amounts of Asian shovelware are not new for PS4 and they also don't 'kill Xbox'. That killing only happened due to a very small selection of games, and rather late in the lifecycle too. Compared to PS2 or PS3, the PS4 was/is horrible.
> 
> And it gets worse actually, because stores like Windows and EGS are starting to offer console exclusives, and I consider it likely even Sony will start offering some of their exclusives towards the PC platform. The barrier of entry is super low and there is money to be made. Sony has almost nothing to lose by releasing their first party exclusives on PC when the PS4 has gone EOL.


So you're saying games like(only listing popular names so i'm not going to include the niche titles and PS3 ports to PS4):
Bloodborne
Days Gone(Mixed review)
Horizon Zero Dawn
Death Stranding(later this year)
Final Fantasy 7 Remake (next year)
Ghost of Tsushima(To be released)
God of war 2018
Gran Turismo Sport
Infamous
Killzone Shadowfall
Yakuza 6(This may also get PC port but nothing confirmed)
Judgement (Studio that develop Yakuza, this may get PC port but just have to wait and see)
The Last Guardian
The last of us 2 (To be released)
mediEvil remake
Ratchet and clank 2016
Spiderman 2018
Uncharted 4
Until Dawn

In comparison to Xbone which only has Halo since Gears of War and Forza are now available on PC? The games i've listed above would justify the price tag to get a PS4 to experience those games itself.
Hardware and performance wise the Xbone may be better but for me and many others will recommend the PS4 if you want to play exclusive titles.
Exclusives is what wins in the console market in my opinion. 
People will buy a Nintendo Switch to play Zelda alone, some people will buy Xbone to play Halo like myself at the time and I bought PS4 for the wide range of exclusives and I am fan of the niche/japanese titles like Gundam Versus Extreme, Jojo Bizarre Adventure All-star battle and Fist of the North star.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 22, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> So you're saying games like(only listing popular names so i'm not going to include the niche titles and PS3 ports to PS4):
> Bloodborne
> Days Gone(Mixed review)
> Horizon Zero Dawn
> ...



Of course its worth it for some people who are eager for a few specifics off that list. There is no doubt about that. But how many of those games are truly unique? A lot is 'yet another sequel' of which similar games or even the franchise is available on other platforms.

I mean going through your exact list, I have seriously considered all of those titles and yet only Horizon ZD had some sort of system seller effect on me, yet wasn't enough. Bloodborne did something similar, but really, with Dark Souls emulation/ports on PC, who cares. A game like Sekiro, for example, also got a PC rendition. There is just so much on offer that is very similar to what was a PS4 exclusive, that I just don't feel any urge to play on a low performance piece of hardware that will cost extra money.

Now compare to PS2 and PS3. A lot of games were truly platform exclusive, simply because input device was unique (sixaxis, and for PS2, it was difficult to emulate on PC for a long time) but there were also types of games that you'd NEVER see on PC in any shape or form. Shadow ot. Colossus, Okami, are good examples. The PS2/PS3 also had some first party stuff that was way ahead of its time, such as Heavenly Sword, but also the earlier God of War releases.

PS4 can be forgotten quite easily and you wouldn't miss a SINGLE true masterpiece or real classic-to-be. Let's just face it. There is a lot of 'good' content on it, but not a single one has redefined gaming in any way. Its just more of the same. Even Horizon ZD was just 'another open world game', and I hear remarkably little about it now - I hear much more about a similar game like The Witcher 3 (that was even released longer ago). That captures it nicely I think.

I do agree completely with you about all the rest, because yes, console choice really is all about the content you want on it, not the relative performance or anything like that. Still strong Sony supporter for doing what they do in terms of content creation and funding, too bad the console ecosystem is detrimental to gaming as a whole.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Of course its worth it for some people who are eager for a few specifics off that list. There is no doubt about that. But how many of those games are truly unique? A lot is 'yet another sequel' of which similar games or even the franchise is available on other platforms.
> 
> I mean going through your exact list, I have seriously considered all of those titles and yet only Horizon ZD had some sort of system seller effect on me, yet wasn't enough. Bloodborne did something similar, but really, with Dark Souls emulation/ports on PC, who cares. A game like Sekiro, for example, also got a PC rendition. There is just so much on offer that is very similar to what was a PS4 exclusive, that I just don't feel any urge to play on a low performance piece of hardware that will cost extra money.
> 
> ...


Bloodborne plays very differently to Dark Souls which that can't be replicated even with mods. 
I do agree however PS4 can be forgotten as even with the games i've listed I'm not fan of the whole porting PS3 to PS4 and load of remasters as-well.
Indeed that is the problem with the ecosystem but sadly people love it.


----------

